# Intel® PRO/Wireless 4965AGN not recognized

## orionxx

Hello

I try to Install Gentoo on my new Notebook using the LiveCD.

But it does not recognize my Intel® PRO/Wireless 4965AGN Networkcard so I cant access the Internet.

I have loaded iwl4965 but 

ifconfig -a only shows eth0 and lo

can you help me?

----------

## vuakko

If you have the option, you can install using physical ethernet and worry about wifi when you've got a system working, then it'll be a lot easier.

Second, it's a long-term smart move to install using the minimal cd or some other equivalent. You'll learn a lot in the process, you can tweak

more stuff and usually gives less trouble.

So first thing to do is to remove and reload the kernel module, while checking what the kernel has to say in dmesg. After that see if the device

is correctly recognized in lspci. Also, are you sure that eth0 shown with ifconfig really is your physical ethernet adapter and not the wifi adapter?

Does it work?

P.S. this thread really belongs to networking, could some nice moderator move it?

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, you should use a wired network to install your box and after you will have all the time that you want to use your Wifi connection.

Good luck with your installation.

----------

## orionxx

Now I have installed Gentoo using a wired network, but the problem is still the same, the Card is not recognized.

Is iwl4965 really the right driver for Intel® PRO/Wireless 4965AGN?

Because lspci shows:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4237
```

and modinfo iwl4965 has only two aliases:

```
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004230sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004229sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
```

can anyone help me with that?

----------

## barophobia

Install the system first over the wired network.

And yes the iwl4965 is the right driver for your card.  Check your error logs.

----------

## orionxx

I just find that:

```
# dmesg | grep iwl4965

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.23ks

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation
```

But I'm missing a sentence like:

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN...

----------

## gryzor

If you're using WEP, add to /etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules=( "iwconfig" )

key_INSERTYOURSSIDHERE="[1] beef-beef-be key [1] enc restricted"

```

Edit INSERTYOURSSIDHERE and replace it with your SSID. If you have a ascii-key, prepend it with s: and replace the beef-beef-be above (like s:secretkey), then do

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

This is all assuming you're ditching out IPs with DHCP ofcourse.

if you're using WPA1/2 encryption, google is your friend (hint: net-wireless/wpa_supplicant, but read up on it first)

Also, emerge k3b is _alway_ helpful!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you run this plz :

```

# update-pciids

# lspci

```

----------

## orionxx

@gryzor:

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

I think that could't work because the problem is that the driver doesn't recognize the card, so wlan0 doesn't exist.

@d2_racing:

```
# update-pciids

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

100  146k  100  146k    0     0  72373      0  0:00:02  0:00:02 --:--:--  167k

Done.

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9600M GT (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4237

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

06:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2380

06:00.1 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2382

06:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2381

06:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2383

06:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2384
```

That didn't change anything  :Sad: , have you any other ideas?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lsmod

```

----------

## orionxx

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl4965               107444  0 

scsi_wait_scan          3520  0 

s2io                   73992  0 
```

----------

## gemini91

I installed first from the wired connector, then did wireless later, configuring

kernel, and using networkmanager. Here is my dmesg

```

don@don ~ $ dmesg |grep iwl

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

```

----------

## orionxx

Yes I did it the same way, but because the Driver does not detect my Wireless Card I get only the first 2 lines.

----------

## Monkeh

Because you're using the wrong driver.

That is not a 4965, that's a 5100. It should work with the latest 2.6.27-rc kernel.

----------

## d2_racing

So, that's why we don't see any 4965 inside his lspci.

But why the update of the lspci doesn't work ?

----------

## Monkeh

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> So, that's why we don't see any 4965 inside his lspci.
> 
> But why the update of the lspci doesn't work ?

 

Because they haven't added an entry for the 5100 or 5300 yet?

----------

## d2_racing

It make sense  :Razz: 

----------

## orionxx

Thanks a lot.

You were right.

Now its working.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

Are you using the iwl4965-ucode even if you have a 5100 wireless card ?

----------

## orionxx

No, that didn't work. I'm using the iwl5000-ucode now.

----------

## d2_racing

Great  :Razz: 

And inside the kernel, you are using the Iwl5100 module ?

Can you post the section that contain the driver Iwl500 inside your .config plz

----------

## Monkeh

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Great 
> 
> And inside the kernel, you are using the Iwl5100 module ?
> 
> Can you post the section that contain the driver Iwl500 inside your .config plz

 

There's no such driver. It's called iwlagn.

----------

## orionxx

Monkeh is right.

```
# cat /boot/config-2.6.27-rc8 | grep -i iwl

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

CONFIG_IWL5000=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set
```

----------

## d2_racing

You don't need that at all 

```

CONFIG_IWL4965=y 

```

----------

